# Of Of Of: after paying someone a compliment



## The Romantic

Good Day.  I am new to the board but will likely be a frequent poster.  I am a native Canadian but have been travelling to Romania for more than 12 years.  Romance has bloomed with an old friend and we talk daily on the internet.  My Romanian is improving but not there yet....so now I get to the point...

After paying someone a compliment or telling a person for example you really miss them I get the response: "Of Of Of"....can someone explain what that means?  It is often accompanied by a smile so I assume it is good but would like to understand this better...

Of Of Of = ?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Trisia

Hello, and welcome to the forum.

The "of, of, of" doesn't have a positive connotation in itself, but can be used playfully. It's usually a sort of "oh, my!" (I'm sure others will have better ideas how to put it in English though ) or, if you will, almost a sigh. 

So you'd normally (or traditionally) get it in a context where the speaker is down about something. Think for example a story in which a poor man cries his troubles: Of, of, bietul de mine! (_oh my, poor me!_)

As I said earlier, it can certainly be used playfully (which would explain the smilie). In this case it acts more like a "tsk, tsk". For example someone says something unexpectedly cute and the other says, shaking his head: "of, of, ce ne facem noi cu tine?" (_tsk, tsk, whatever shall we do with you?_)

Have no idea what it is in your case though, and I do suspect I forgot to mention many other possibilities so I suggest you a) wait for more posters and b) ask the friend what it means.


----------



## farscape

I think Trisia has covered pretty much all bases 

Another possible "interpretation" could be (all things considered): I hear you, but what can we do? 

It does look close to Trisia's "what should we do with you now?" doesn't it?


----------



## The Romantic

I asked her for help understanding what it means, she told me "glumesc" .... I took it as being playful....which I like 

Thanks for the help...I will surely need more...and I appreciate it in advance.


----------



## nishabda

Hello TheR, 

I think the best person to interpret the meaning of the "of"'s is the person who uttered it; their feelings towards you, their mood etc, would hold the key to the meaning.  We  outsiders can but guess.


----------

